# got up to 48 deg here in ohio today



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

great to see your are doing well. 100% loss here. Partly my fault, on some of the hives.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> great to see your are doing well. 100% loss here. Partly my fault, on some of the hives.


 GPP... Say it isn't so!

Didn't you lose your bees last year?

I'm sorry to hear that. Can I ask what you feel you could have done differently.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Reached 52 here in Michigan, most hives with hundreds of bees out on cleansing flights. Snow all gone from the rain.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

High of 3 degrees today...dropping between -10 and -20 tonight. On the bright side the sun was out today...sure could use with some global warming...or sun flares...or something. :scratch:


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

BeeCurious said:


> GPP... Say it isn't so!
> 
> Didn't you lose your bees last year?
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. Can I ask what you feel you could have done differently.


 Only had one hive last year and it wintered fine. Two of the hives a mouse had torn thru pretty bad, and the where just dead. So, yes that was my screw up there. Two had very few dead bees, to the point I think I would have noticed going into winter. My best hive had no dead bees im it what so ever. Actually I found one dead worker. There was dead brood, plenty of honey in the hives with little or no bees. Everyone had lots of food left. The mouse damaged one I could really tell what was in the bottom boxs but there was food up top.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Sure it wasn't 58 and not 48? I'm north of you and we had high 50's and sunny for several hours today.


----------



## tonyp (Mar 16, 2008)

Sunny and 64 here today.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

5 out of 6 hives doing great! one that died was being cleaned out by other 2. I didnt interfere , we'll see what happens there. I am happy - 5 out of 6 isn't bad - I know 3 more months to go.. it was a small nuc that I tried to help..
All the best to everybody


----------

